# What to hand feed 3wk old baby pigeon?



## jessrose

I'm the proud new owner of a 3 week old baby white homer pigeon. The breeder said I could feed it bread moistened with milk 2 times a day, but now I've read on this board that milk isn't good for pigeons. Would cream of Wheat softened with water be ok to feed it? Thanks for any help!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! 

At three weeks of age you should be offering the bird small seeds such as finch, canary, or parakeet. It is just about old enough to be eating and drinking on its own.

You can go to just about any pet store and get Kaytee Exact or another brand of baby bird formula. You mix it with water and feed it to the bird with a syringe or eye dropper.

The baby bird formula will be much healthier for the youngster than human foods. Definitely don't feed it bread and milk .. a little bread as a treat once in a while would be OK but bread should not be the staple food of the diet.

Terry Whatley


----------



## jessrose

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## maryco

Hello, 

Here is a post about feeding baby pigeons.. Also below is another post attached about basic pet pigeon needs, stuff that your new pet will need when he grows up.

Do you have a name yet for your bird?









Mary









When I feed the pigeon I put the bird on a table infront of me, the 
bird's right wing should be facing me and his beak is facing to my 
right. I take my left hand and put it on the bird from behind then 
with my index finger and thumb I keep his beak open (My thumb is 
towards me and my index finger is on the other side of the beak)
For a baby 1-13 days I usually feed baby bird formula (From a pet 
shop) with a syringe or a eye dropper.
They are very tiny so you have to be very careful, open the mouth 
gently with your left hand then with an eye dropper suck up some 
soupy formula and feed the baby (be sure not to get anything in the 
hole behind the tongue, That is the windpipe and the baby could 
easily aspirate and die!) 

Feed until the baby's crop looks full but not too much or else it 
could come back up and he could aspirate. 

For pigeons you don't have to wake up at night to feed them, I 
usually just watch the pigeon and when his crop empties I give him 
another feeding. 

As they get older (about 13 days old) you can switch to either soaked 
seeds or soaked puppy chow.
I soak wild bird seed for about 4-5 hours then soak it in warm water, 
drain it and mix abit of baby bird formula with it, Now you can hand 
feed it to the baby by holding his mouth open with your left hand and 
scooping and putting it in his mouth with your right hand. He will 
swallow it. 

With the puppy chow you can soak some pieces in warm water, drain 
then cut them up and put piece by piece in his mouth and again he 
will swallow.

Feed until the crop feels squishy, with the seeds it will feel like a 
beeny baby but it shouldn't feel hard otherwise he is over fed and 
could aspirate.
At about 15-17 days you can introduce dry seeds, put them around the 
baby and peck with your finger at them, he should get the idea 

Hope that helps! 


--------------------------------------

Pigeons make wonderful pets and are pretty easy to care for, here are some basic things that pigeons need: 

1. Fresh water (I usually change it twice a day) 

2. A pigeon mix either from a supply store or you can make your own by buying some seeds from a bulk store and mixing them (Pigeons like things like Milo, whole white or green peas, whole corn, millet, safflower, raw peanuts (NOT salted or dry roasted)..etc. 

3. Pigeon grit (Not gravel from a pet shop) you can get red cross grit from a feed supply store, it contains crushed oyster shells and is a good source of calcium.
Also you can offer him chopped cuttle bone and crushed egg shells. 

4. If your bird is an indoor pet he will need a vitamin and mineral powder that goes in the water since he won't be able to produce any vitamin D3 without direct sunlight, so you can buy a supplement from a pet shop. 

Housing: 

A nice cage will do, the pigeon should be able to stretch out both wings and still have some room. Pigeons don't really like round perches so you can get a flat perch.
The droppings should be cleaned once a day to keep the cage clean and the pigeon healthy. 

You can add ACV (Apple cider vinegar) to the water once a week, this helps keep the bird healthy also.
The dose is 1/4 cup or alittle less per gallon of fresh water. 

If you have any questions please post them here..


----------



## jessrose

Maryco,
Thank you for the detailed info! I introduced parekeet seed mix to the pigeon & he eats it after I "peck" at the seeds with my finger first (how cute). Since he is eating seeds now should I also give him some grit? Or is it too soon for that? Thank you for your help. 

Jessica & Pijjie (named after my husband's pet pigeon when he was a kid)


----------



## bigbird

Gritt can come later. Be sure the bird learns to drink. This is important.
If the bird seems very hungry, but is still eating a little bit, you can hand feed it a pinch of seeds, dipped in water before placing it into the opened beak. Food and water for another 3 weeks.
Gritt after it learns to fly.
Carl


----------



## jessrose

Thanks Carl,
Ok no grit, yet. I introduced water to him at the same time I did the small seeds & he took one look at the water & then proceded to suck it up like an old pro. 

Jessica


----------



## maryco

Yes as Carl said, Teach him to drink water as he will need it or his crop will just get hard.

Gently dip his beak into the water dish and he should take or let afew seeds float in the water to catch his attention, a good water dish is also important so he doesn't tip it over. I use a heavier ceramic water bowl because some of my birds will stand on the edge to drink water.

I don't give my babies grit right away, I give it to them when they are totally weaned and can eat on their own.

Mary


----------

